# Faro - Lisbon transportation?



## Harmina (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the best mode of transportation to get from Faro-Lisbon-Faro?


----------



## Cotswolder (Jan 4, 2008)

Other than renting a car it is possible to get an Express coach to Lisbon.
Not sure of the company that does it now but a Google search should find then.
I believe Doug & Didi Kaya did this trip about 3 years ago


----------



## janijo (Feb 5, 2008)

We did Portugal last April,and rented a car in Faro and drove to Lisbon,it took us 2 hours on the smaller highways,and even less time if you use the new toll roads.Trains and buses also avaliable.Lots to see on the smaller highways.


----------



## Harmina (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, I will let my friend know. They were actually thinking of taking the train, but may change their mind if they can do it by car in less than 2 hours.


----------

